# No compression



## Passatproblems (May 16, 2019)

I replaced the CCT on the passenger side of my car. Before the job I had ~150 psi in all three cylinders. Now it's zero. I can feel very minor resistance when cranking the engine by hand but I thought it was just spring tension from the valve springs. Apparently not. Drivers side all at ~160 psi. So I'm guessing that I bent valves on the passenger side. 

I guess the question is should I even bother with a leak down test? Or do i just replace all valves and guides? Is replacing the lifters going to be necessary? 

Also I used the cam alignment tool and when I put everything back together all of my timing marks were right. Any ideas how I got it out of timing and bent valves?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Passatproblems (May 16, 2019)

Update: Got home from work today and did a leak down test. All three cylinders have leaks on the intake side. Valves and head gaskets ordered. I'm still very confused about how it got out of time enough to bend valves with the cam alignment tool and my balancer markings never getting out of alignment.

Hopefully I'll know more when parts arrive and I pull the head. Maybe I'll find something by looking in the driver side valve cover.


----------

